# Shark attack = Shark Shield !!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Funny how when theres a shark attack on a swimmer or a ski or a yak - that the shark shield enquires zips to the top of the posting board!!!!

Its definately a primal fear that lives in the deep recesses of our hunter gathering minds.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah

more people die from coconuts and by donkeys then by sharks, don't see people getting donkey shields. but then again sharks do have sharp teeth and can grow bigger then my kayak.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I suppose if you walk around every donkey tied to a palm tree you live forever , except if by doing so you walk into a bee hive or get hit by a bus :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Jon said:


> yeah
> 
> more people die from coconuts and by donkeys then by sharks, don't see people getting donkey shields. but then again sharks do have sharp teeth and can grow bigger then my kayak.


Yea...but then again more donkeys are killed by coconuts than by sharks as well. 

Bet those that have had the actual experience are well and truly in the market for a shield.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

But where do get a donkey shield from ????


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i don't know try ebay everything seems to be sold on e bay


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i actually love the way this thread has degenerated........

donkey shields........from falling coconuts.........

actually now i think of it.....hey!!! can you guys score???? you get much better stuff than me.....

yeah....go the donkey shield.......whatever


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRA6I+wAABtfgGAQcCGACqAgEAo/7/8gIACEIp+o1TZGkb1R5Jp5RptTelAap6JjUaNGgaAANIPTC8jlxOWS42KVTc/zYMry6ugX7ws87njfttNul4JlNSpgZu09jcNQXTj3bTFipQVC68Jn6PZMlESEC+QjZjRbRMEBqSfqqNLliARDb3Kg0MKcfE5JYWmDXI1hSjNWKYiBmCD/xdyRThQkBA6I+wA=


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Just to ruffle the feathers of those who invested in a SS for piece of mind  :
I've heard a fair bit of hearsay (and also straight from the horse's mouth) from fellow divers who have used shark shields which seemed to have no affect.



> I used a shark shield for about 6 months, then had a Mako come in one day and play with me while totally ignoring my dive buddy who was not wearing one.
> So now it just sits on the shelf gathering dust.
> Now its the running joke it the club that I attract sharks.
> 
> ...


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

comfortably off-topic apart rom hte donkey part but I always loved this pic :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice set of wheels dude!!!


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I would be happier to die from a hit on the head by a falling coconut, than torn to pieces and eaten by a shark.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Torn to pieces - were not on about a port jackson shark here - ****** swallows you whole, do not touch the sides and licks his lips!!!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Colzinho

Don't you check the CG limits before you load your donkey cart. Sheezsh. Only a rank amateur would flip his donkey :lol:

What was the topic anyways?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Donkey penis shields for sharks I think!!!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

colzinho said:


> comfortably off-topic apart rom hte donkey part but I always loved this pic :lol:


That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen. I can't believe someone would run 15 inch tyres with such a heavy load. !6 inch tyres would perform much better :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I was out a few weeks ago feeling so safe with my shark sheild, the sense of security these things provide is awesome.

Next time I went out I actually remembered to turn it on :lol:  :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> I was out a few weeks ago feeling so safe with my shark sheild, the sense of security these things provide is awesome.
> 
> Next time I went out I actually remembered to turn it on :lol:  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: yeah good idea!! it will probably work a bit better switched on. :lol: 
At least you didnt find out it was not on the hard way!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Can we start an entire thread about the Donkey and Cart?

I feel there is so much more to be said about it.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Funda said:


> I was out a few weeks ago feeling so safe with my shark sheild, the sense of security these things provide is awesome.
> 
> Next time I went out I actually remembered to turn it on :lol:  :lol:


How are you attaching it to the Adventure Funda? I attach mine to the seat support and shove the antenna through the paddle elastic on the side of the yak. That way the unit is out of the water and both end of the antenna are in the water and the elastic holds the thing directly under me. I get a green light this way. Must be working well as I haven't been attacked by a shark in the last 3 months 8)

JT


----------



## Meat (Jun 13, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Torn to pieces - were not on about a port jackson shark here - ****** swallows you whole, do not touch the sides and licks his lips!!!!


Yep then you're shark shit after a day or so :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Jt there's also the mounting plate option (sorry about the net mesh). I'm not convinced they work, and maybe their greatest danger is in giving us a false sense of security....for example I've noticed I am now berleying with a coconut and donkey mix where once upon a time that would have been taboo.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVKZO+MAABtfgAAQQOUAELAgaIA+/96gIACFDQpPGqbRkJ6aBqaGag1NqJo0GgaAAGjSNTCrRJ1P9LnZPCbbp8UMVB0gm0oPWx0jz1uWRGJIQv7pUc9N4OeAM8bBOGYMlpXdyM0svTtpYjrgSVXqEGfVxYJHB8aICDJTATIhL1NK1Xx+YFtx0EbC8Mc3St4ZHBQZiJ5Frlbdq9HC2Jweiu/i7kinChIKUyd8YA==


----------



## Yester (Jan 14, 2008)

Hirosh said:


> Just to ruffle the feathers of those who invested in a SS for piece of mind  :
> I've heard a fair bit of hearsay (and also straight from the horse's mouth) from fellow divers who have used shark shields which seemed to have no affect.
> 
> 
> ...


I scanned through all the forums for discussions of Shark Shield topics and everyone's reactions. I've managed to input my say into most of the topics so far and have a strong view on the above quote(s).

Everyone has their own personal perception of whteher these units work and many believe they don't,, however it is not up to these macho individuals to ruin the idea of peace of mind for everyone else. By stating that its not worth wasting money is completely false. I only bought a shield about a month ago but i know that myself, along with everyone of my friends that i yak with are very concerned about what can happen when we burleigh up the water with the fish we catch and i think its great that a company has provided a product that, once specifically aimed for divers can now be accpeted amongst the kayak fishing community and ensure that everyone else has that extra piece of mind.

I'm sorry to ramble guys but i've just got really strong views on this topic and get really dissapointed when people act tougher than life itself and think they are to good for a proven product, no matter what arguments they might have.

Good luck with future fishing and i hope this opens eyes to some of you out there.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

wopfish said:


> But where do get a donkey shield from ????


I just had a BRILLIANT marketing idea!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the big question is :

HAS A KAYAKER EVER BEEN INJURED BY A SHARK ??????

and that doesn't included scared or hurt feelings.
I have heard of people being knocked off the yak or bumped or harassed but never hurt, so the stats are looking pretty good in our favour. 

has anyone heard different ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yester - if it gives you piece of mind then it must have a positive effect for you - therefore its doing its job in some form for you........................

Personally I think encounters are rare and generaly not to be worried about. I shall be first on here if i see a big one - and i bet you If i do i'll crap my pants!!!

I'm also hoping that when you next encounter a shark and it decides not to take you for a meal because of the shark shield - I'm also hoping that you post and tell us straight away - then I'll maybe re consider purchasing one..

Until then I'll try and be carefull....

The first and only time I saw a shark from the yak i chased after it and tried to chuck a plastic to it !!! Thats not being macho - I was so surprised and excited and didnt feel threatened - my wonder exceeded any fear!!!! I think that fear is something we should not let dictate the way we live our lives because it can cripple us in the decsioins we make in this limited precious time that we have - sorry to get philosphical on you but its something ive been thinking about......... and something i believe in - thats not to say I'm fearless - or stupid and take risks unnsesecarily

anyhow just my 10 cents worth


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Sharks seem to be of minor concern to me lately as there has been a number of lizard (read Croc) sightings in Mackay and the Whitsundays recently. With the amount of water flushing the creeks out I'm always looking for the logs floating against the tide. and that mud smell that makes it feel like I'm in a B grade movie. :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

last week in nz, i was out on a boat with a large livie under a balloon and a shark started sniffing him, this shark looked at least 10ft :shock: the guy on the boat made me bring the line in fast as he didn't want to deal with it.
It was the first time i have thought 'shit i'm glad i'm not on the yak'

from the yak you wouldn't really see them as clearly as you can standing on a boat, thank god


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

this is my first post and have been kayak fishing for the last 2 or so months - its been great. However, just after Christmas, whilst fishing at the mouth of Port Hacking river, out of the corner of my eye I spot a shark fin and the top of its tail about 20m away cruising along. I think it was a hammerhead shark of about 5 foot. I quickly brought my line in and paddled away. In some ways it was not ideal to spot something like this so early into kayak fishing, but then I rationalise it as there are sharks around and there is more chance of been hurt in driving your car on the road to launch your kayak. Still, I can't help but look over the side of the kayak now and then and have decided not to burley when fishing from the yak.Life is full of risks but I get so much out of fishing I will not let it stop me.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Weapon - yes mate they are there - just gut /bleed your fish and paddle off from the spot and wash your decks down quickly - sensible precautions - enjoy your yak fishing mate dont let fear spoil it for you - otherwise walk dont drive - keep out of the sun - never eat beef - never kiss a girl - in fact stay in bed and await the inevitable !!!! Count yourself lucky that you can say you've seen a shark from your yak !!!!

In my fishing days Ive seen whales, seals, sharks, turtles, dolphins...... flying fish, leaping baby billfish - wow !!!!! I feel priviledged !!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

weapon said:


> this is my first post and have been kayak fishing for the last 2 or so months - its been great. However, just after Christmas, whilst fishing at the mouth of Port Hacking river, out of the corner of my eye I spot a shark fin and the top of its tail about 20m away cruising along. I think it was a hammerhead shark of about 5 foot. I quickly brought my line in and paddled away.


What about the 1000 swimmers happily frolicking in the surf at Cronulla beach on the same day?

Thats one thing I find really funny about yak fishing. Everyone asks me 'aren't you scared of sharks?",, and I say, sure, but I'm on top of the water, not in it. Then I ask them if they've had a swim recently...... :shock:


----------



## RowieFX (Dec 19, 2007)

Jon said:



> yeah
> 
> more people die from coconuts and by donkeys then by sharks, don't see people getting donkey shields. but then again sharks do have sharp teeth and can grow bigger then my kayak.


that is a common saying there.... but remember theres millions more people on the dry land than in the water... so if you look at what you just said in ratio format... then im sorry to say you are wrong!


----------

